# Wii Fit while pregnant



## Samo

I know a lot of you have a Wii Fit, so thought i'd ask...does anyone 'play' it while pregnant? We got it months ago but i was always nervous about getting on it, as it will just tell me i am getting fatter :rofl: and i was already so self conscious about the weight gain from pregnancy.

Anywho...today i figured what the heck...i'll jump on it, it'll be nice to see it say "you lost 20lbs!!!!" in a month or so when i have the baby :rofl:. 

I haven't talked to my OB about exercising...tbh she wants me on bed rest...but i've felt loads better the past month and have been off my feet more often than not.

Is there anything i should avoid doing while pregnant? I don't think i'll do a lot of the strength training exercises like pushups and those things...but what about the yoga poses? I'm scared to really streeeeeetch my body as i am not sure what a lot of stretching could do (if anything)? I'm sticking to doing the basic activities the Wii Fit has to offer but want to get an idea of what i should avoid!


----------



## Novbaby08

You know, I don't have a wii fit yet, but am planning to get one. But I have played Dance Dance Revolution my entire pregnancy, in fact I played it for a good half hour today. If you can play DDR I'm sure the wii fit would be fine.


----------



## Samo

Novbaby08 said:


> You know, I don't have a wii fit yet, but am planning to get one. But I have played Dance Dance Revolution my entire pregnancy, in fact I played it for a good half hour today. If you can play DDR I'm sure the wii fit would be fine.

oh nice! perhaps i can do some more of the aerobic things! :muaha:


----------



## Novbaby08

probably, as long as you've been staying in shape the whole time. Hell I do jumping jacks and go for walks and stuff. I can't do as much as before, but I can still get up and move around and my Dr said "If you can do it, more power to you" lol


----------



## princessellie

i play the wii fit but i dont do the yoga stuff, purely cos i havent done much of it before and i dont wanna mess myself up lol, i dont do the strength ones either, just the basic stuffs


----------



## LongRoadAhead

I havent got a Wii fit but Iv been doing my dance/aerobics dvd threw out pregnancy so far, Going to have to lay off it now though due to very painfull back and hips
But why not?! If you can manage doing it and it isnt too much jumping about then Im sure its good for you :)
Xxx


----------



## bumpity

hubbie hasn't let me near our Wii since finding out I was pg! He's a bit over protective bless his heart. Mind you - I enjoy playing tennis the best and get rather physical so probably best for me to steer clear......

if it's gentle then I don't see why not...


----------



## x-amy-x

I used wii fit while pregnant it was loads of fun. Didn't use it for a long time after the birth though as I had a section. It's great fun!


----------



## Lu28

I'd say maybe just check it with your doc if he had wanted you on bedrest but otherwise go for it - I've got one too but haven't used it - I'm also afraid of it telling me I've become a fat bugger and i don't want to see what my mini mii looks like seeing as the picture gets fatter too!!:rofl:


----------



## soup

we have one too although i have to say i haven't used it in ages! i wish they had a pregnant setting tho! it would be a great way of tracking weight gain and stuff and could suggest the excercises that r most suitable in pregnancy! and your mii could look pregnant instead of just fat!


----------



## Samo

soup said:


> we have one too although i have to say i haven't used it in ages! i wish they had a pregnant setting tho! it would be a great way of tracking weight gain and stuff and could suggest the excercises that r most suitable in pregnancy! and your mii could look pregnant instead of just fat!

i was thinking the same thing! i wish there was a pregnancy setting! :blush:

Thanks for all the replies :D now i dont feel *too* bad about jumping on it! Just needed a bit of reassurance. I have to say though, after the light 15 min Wii exercise yesterday, my body felt great! The baby was also extremely active afterwards :baby: i think she had a good workout herself lol wondering what her mummy is doing and what was going on "out there." :rofl:


----------



## HeatherMC

what a great idea!! Looks like I'll be buying Wii fit this week (if my daughter lets me use 'her' Wii!!)


----------



## princessellie

i played on it lots today at OHs parents house :D

i beat lots of his brothers top scores haha...7 months preg and i am a better header than two lads haha, i got double the top score too lol, even with crappy balance

:D


----------



## Tiff

I played on it earlier but haven't touched it in months! My balance isn't that great though, and I don't think trying to step on/step off (for me) is a good idea right now.

All my doctor told me is that I have to follow the rule of thumb of being able to speak while exercising. If I can't talk due to wheezing/heavy breathing then I'm exerting myself too much. So long as you're not doing that, then you should be good!


----------



## KatienSam

i only really play the balance ones and the easy aerobics one! my sister and i both have a wii fit scoreboard and have to beat each other on scores, she cant beat mine at the moment so havent played in a while lol!

my mum is buying one for my dad for christmas so he can loose some weight and have a track record of it so then there will be 4 of us on the scoreboard!

my OH wont play it because it told him he was overweight lol!!!


----------



## princessellie

KatienSam said:


> my OH wont play it because it told him he was overweight lol!!!

aww bless him lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

I hate my wii fit with a passion, haven't been on it since i was pregnant so i decided to go my fitness test thing, ive gone from normall weight to obease! i was like OMG thanks!
LOL


----------



## cybermum

I so want a Wii fit :(


----------



## heather91

Ive played it, but since being pregnant my balance is really off and the yoga gives me cramp! It's a laugh though. x


----------



## supriseBump_x

I think the simple answer is that the little balance board is just going to yell at you.
That being said, he is how I am handling my pregnancy weight gain in Wii Fit:

-Set pregnancy weight goals at every three months (5 for the first, then 15 for each after) so that I can track a healthy gain. Ignore the board when he provides "a more healthy option for BMI," and just keep clicking. At least you can monitor your weight against a personal goal.

-Continue to work on your balance with the program, but be aware that you are changing and may need a little help from a chair that you didn't need before. I'd had to swallow my pride and hold on to something here and there. My yoga instructor said that, especially in the third trimester, many of the poses should be done against a wall for additional support and to keep your back and pelvis aligned. 

-Remind yourself that the board does not procreate and has no idea why you are not normal anymore. I usually click through the BMI/Weight part quickly to get to the goal line chart. 

-Be careful with some of the exercises offered; not all of them are recommended for pregnant women. This includes workouts on your back after the first trimester (things like crunches). I had to give up the portion of reclined strength and yoga moves since the second trimester, but was able to do the plank and pushups a little longer. I have also heard that vigorous hula hoop motion is not recommended for third trimester women either, but you may want to ask your doctor about that one. There are also many cautions about overstretching due to the increased relaxin in your body. Keep your goals realistic and pay attention to what your body tells you.

-There are also some really good things about the Wii Fit for pregnancy, such as the time limit for many exercises. Some yoga positions like the downward dog should not be held very long for pregnant women, and the game doesn't let you get into the dangerous time span. It also lets you stay in moderate time ranges for the cardio workouts, which is a nice way to break it up and make sure I have time to grab some water. I love the boxing workouts 

Hopefully that helped. Even when the little board is getting on my case about my weight, it is still easier for me than packing myself into spandex and hitting the public gym. Plus, I can always turn to my boyfriend to talk me out of a crying fit when the little Wii man was too mean for my hormones to handle, hahaha. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Grissom

soup said:


> we have one too although i have to say i haven't used it in ages! i wish they had a pregnant setting tho! it would be a great way of tracking weight gain and stuff and could suggest the excercises that r most suitable in pregnancy! and your mii could look pregnant instead of just fat!

That would be amazing, I was just thinking that, how cute she'd look with a bump lol although then I'd be super jealous if her bump looked better than mine LOL.


----------



## babyblog

I remember doing the hoola hooping when preg last time and then thought i perhaps shouldn't have done it so hard! Ooh, plus to stop me from getting disheartened, i made my goal to gain weight rather than lose it each week. I beat it! But still didn't like going into the obese section!


----------



## Anna B

I got told exercise is fine just no jerky movements


----------

